# Idiot proof vacation dosing and feeding



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have high tech tanks. Because of that I have to dose ferts pretty much daily. I can hold off on my water change til I come back but the ferts have to go in. I thought I share what I do for vacation.

I put food in the weekly pill dose boxes and the ferts in the little round tubs. The tubs screw together. All the kids next door have to do is dump the ferts and food for that day. Some days have no food and some have not ferts. I hang each set on the tank in which they are dumped. Works great.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great idea, TG! I assume vacation is around the corner?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We go every now and then. Just had this still hanging on Bill's tank from the San Marcos trip! LOL. I took mine off but forgot to grab his. I was reading someones thread about how their tanks had horrid vacation issues and thought I'd share.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is pretty good. 

As we speak I'm babysitting a finicky house plant - a Maiden Hair fern, because my friend thinks her neighbour that will water all her plants will not be very precise. 

I gave the plant a ride, the best location in the house, I fret over it, and even called Michael to get advice about it.

And here Tex Gal has figured it all easy!

--Nikolay


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats genius


----------

